# مين السبب .. وايه الحل ؟  موضوع للمناقشة



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

*بمناسبة الموضوع اللى حاصل دلوقتى فى الاقصر واللى بيحصل كل فترة والتانية 

واللى بينتج عنه حرق بيوت وتهجير وقتل ناس أبرياء وتعرية نساء مسنات ( المسمى بالفتنة الطائفية ) ..
حابب اتناقش معاكم فى الموضوع من جهة اجتماعية ( مش عقيدية ولا روحية )
يعنى حابب اسمع ارائكم الشخصية بعيد عن الانتماء العقيدى ..

يعنى مثلا المواضيع دى بتستغل من قبل الجماعات المتشددة لتأجيج الامور وانها تنفذ افكارها من قتل وحرق ... ألخ ..

أنا عايز اتناقش فى المرحلة اللى قبل دى اللى غالبا بتبقى ولد وبنت مرتبطين عاطفيا ومختلفى الديانة وبتتطور الامور بعد كدة للى عارفينه وبنشوفه ..

هل المشكلة فى التربية ؟
ولو فعلا مشكلة تربية المفروض تتعامل مع اولادك ازاى وتزرع فيهم ايه ؟ 

هل المشكلة عاطفية اسرية ؟
يعنى هل الولد او البنت احنا كأباء وامهات مش بنكفيهم عاطفيا فبيدورا على ده بعيد عن البيت ..

هل المشكلة مجتمعية ؟
يعنى المجتمع مش بيتقبل العلاقة من اساسها حتى لو عادية لأن من الطبيعى ان الشباب فى مرحلة سنية معينة بيبقى عندهم طاقة عاطفية وبينجذب للطرف التانى فترة وبعدين بتفتر العلاقة وبدخلوا فى اكتر من علاقة لحد ما بياخدو خبرة فى حياتهم ويقدروا يختارو صح ..

هل فى اسباب تانى ؟ 
أيه الحلول اللى ممكن تتعمل ؟ 

ملحوظة : هانستسنى من النقاش الحالات اللى احد اطرافها متزوج لأنها خاطئة فى جميع الحالات ولا مبرر لها ..
هانستسنى برضه حالات الخطف والاجبار لأنها جريمة .​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]من واقع خبرتي العملية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأثنين بيبقوا كدابين – الجاني والمجني عليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن واحد منهم بيتخطى مرحلة الكذب القولي الى فعل مادي بيصبح جاني*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى القصة دى لا يمكنني الأقتناع بأن " البنت " ماكانش ليها أى دور ..![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلمة – لفتة – أبتسامة – وقفت معاه مرة – عطته فرصة وشجعته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الولد – شكله مراهق طبعاً – لايمكن ينظر لواحدة مختلفة معاه دينياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كان فيه نوع من أنواع الأفعال اللى ذكرتها أعلاه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القصة عمرها ما توصل للمرحلة دى بمعزل عن تصرف (ما) للبنت شجع الولد على كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن عاطفتنا الدينية – بتعطل التفكير - وبتجرفنا إلى الوقوف فى صف من نواليه ونُعمى عن الحقائق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( القصة ) المكتوبة فى قسم الأخبار فيها تضارب فى أقوال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة " أم البنت " تقول انا خبيتها منه – ومرة يقولوا أنها أتخطفت وأسلمت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دي نقطة ... فيه نقطة تانية مهمة جداً .. لايمكن إشهار إسلام بنت قاصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولايمكن زواج أى فتاة مُسلمة – بدون وليها الشرعي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا القانون ولا الشرع الإسلامي يقبل بهذا كزواج رسمي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو أنعقد زواج رسمي المأذون يتحبس – مافيش فيها نقاش ولا تبريرات ولا عاطفة دينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كالعادة - أعتقد – إن فيه حاجة فى الخبر مش مظبوطة وناقصة [/FONT]*​ 


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هل المشكلة فى التربية ؟
> 
> هل المشكلة عاطفية اسرية ؟
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ولي عودة فى موضوع التربية بأعتباري أب لبنت وولد ..
[FONT=&quot]والموضوع دسم ومحتاج الأنفتاح على كافة الآراء

[/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]توضيح مهم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى السن دة – عادي جداً – أنه يكون فيه خطأ من البنت ومن الولد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرحلة المراهقة .. هى مرحلة أكتشاف الذات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ضمنها تجربة العواطف والميل إلى الجنس الآخر مع إنعدام الخبرة والرؤية الصحيحة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]   *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*يهمنى اعرف رأى حضرتك فى العموم لأنها مشكلة مجتمعية اسرية كبيرة ..
مش حدودها الموضوع الحالى او غيره ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]هل المشكلة فى التربية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتسمع دايماً عبارة ( أنا أبني مايعملش كدة - أنا أبني متربي ) ... صح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويكتشف بعد كدة إن أبنه هو زعيم العصابة نفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهما ربيت بننسى حاجة مهمة – الإستعداد الشخصي لكل إنسان واللى بيختلف حتى بين الأخوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هنقدر نرمي كل حاجة على التربية أو أسلوبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولو فعلا مشكلة تربية المفروض تتعامل مع اولادك ازاى وتزرع فيهم ايه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل بيئة وكل مجتمع بيختلف عن التاني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مثلاً سيبت بنتي تخوض تجربة عاطفية لآخرها – مع ثقتي أن التجربة ستُكلل بالفشل  – ونصحتها بذلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى النهاية أكتشفت انى كنت أنا الصح – الآن لا تخطو أى خطوة إلا بمشورتي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعن أقتناع تام وثقة فى رأيي مش علشان أنا أبوها وبس   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طريقتى لو حكيتها ستكون على سبيل التجربة – فقط - مش على سبيل النُصح والإرشاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل المشكلة عاطفية أسرية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفترض أن الأبناء يشعروا بالعاطفة دى ويلمسوها – مش مجرد أب وأم وخلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد مكان يجتمعوا ويناموا فيه وياكلوا ويشربوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل المشكلة مجتمعية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودينية أيضاً بأعتبارنا شعوب تتعاطى الدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أيه الحلول اللى ممكن تتعمل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على مستوى المجتمع والدين ... مافيش .. مش هنضحك على بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على مستوى الأسرة - ربما تتواجد - حلول مع التقدم والتعليم والزمن [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

*تمام استاذ عبود ..
أنا متفق مع حضرتك تماما فى الطرح ..
بس نقدر نفهم من رد حضرتك ان الموضوع مزمن ومالوش حل ..! صح *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2017)

*مين السبب ؟؟

أنا سمعت الفيديو بتاع خالها و هو قال إن البنت مالهاش علاقة بالولد دا  أصلا 

و إن الولد أخد نمرة تليفونها من واحدة صاحبتها _ و إنه بدأ يضايقها _ و إنه عمل كدة عشان هى متفوقة 

فى حالة صدق الرواية : يبقى المجتمع هو السبب (مجتمع و...خ)

فى حالة كذب الرواية و إن البنت كانت متصاحبة معاه : هنا بقى يبقى أهلها هم السبب 

مش عدم إشباع عاطفى لاااااااااااا لأن مهما تشبع إبنك أو بنتك عاطفيا هو/هى ما زال يحتاج لبعض الرومانسية التى لن يجدها أبدا من الوالدين 

لكن عدم التحذير هو السبب 

يعنى إيه ؟؟

إنت لما إبنك يبدأ يروح المدرسة مشى لوحده و لنفرض ف 2 أو 3 إبتدائى بتديله تحذير 

ما تكلمش حد ما تعرفوش _ ما حدش يقولك إلحق ديه مامتك فى المستشفى و أنا ح أوصلك ليها و هكذا 

لما ييجى إبنك أو بنتك يكبروا و يدخلوا المرحلة الاعدادية بيبدأ التحذير من إقامة صداقات مع الجنس التانى 

و لا حتى كلام و لا تليفونات لأن غالبا العلاقات ديه كلها نهايتها : الفشل الذريع 

المشكلة حاليا : الدروس الخصوصية أو السنترات و المعاهد الخاصة بالدروس عشان الثانوية العامة 

هنا بيلتقوا الولاد مع البنات 

هنا التحذير نبرته تعلو بأة شوية : ما فيش داعى لرقم تليفون و لا واتس و لا بلوتوث و لا فيس و لا ماسنجر 

التركيز هنا على المذاكرة و بس *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2017)

*الحل بأة 

فى حال صدق الرواية : لا الموضوع مالوش حل لأن لو المجتمع و...خ عمره ما ح ينضف 

فى حال كذب الرواية : الموضوع له حل طبعا *​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

*طيب يا بشمهندسة ..
انتى شايفة ان طريقة المنع والتحذير والحجب مجدية ؟
لأنى بصراحة شايف انها طريقة مش سليمة وممكن تيجى بنتايج عكسية ..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب يا بشمهندسة ..
> انتى شايفة ان طريقة المنع والتحذير والحجب مجدية ؟
> لأنى بصراحة شايف انها طريقة مش سليمة وممكن تيجى بنتايج عكسية ..*



*كانت مجدية معايا و مع إخواتى الصراحة 

و ما جابتش نتائج عكسية 

يعنى مثلا ح أحكى لك أمى حذرتنى إزاى أول لما دخلت إعدادى 

قعدت معايا على إنفراد و قالت لى 

بصى يا بنتى المرحلة الل جاية ح تلاقى بنات بيصاحبوا صبيان 

ما تعمليش إنتى زيهم 

لأن الولد الل يصاحب بنت فى السن دا : يبقى ولد صاااااااااااااااااااايع و قليل الأدب و مش متربى 

و فى الآخر مش ح يتجوزك و البنت سمعة خدى بالك و خليكى حذرة 

و خوفتنى الصراحة على موضوع غشاء البكرى 

و قالت عيل صايع ح يبوظك و يرميكى 

خوفت و اترعبت 
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

*حلو ..
الكلام ده كان ينفع فى جيلنا لكن دلوقتى ماظنش ..
الموضوع دلوقتى عايز مناقشة واقناع اكتر من التخويف ..
بس احنا كدة تقريبا وصلنا لنقطة ان المسؤلية الاكبر على التربية والبيت .*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *حلو ..
> الكلام ده كان ينفع فى جيلنا لكن دلوقتى ماظنش ..
> الموضوع دلوقتى عايز مناقشة واقناع اكتر من التخويف ..
> بس احنا كدة تقريبا وصلنا لنقطة ان المسؤلية الاكبر على التربية والبيت .*



*يعنى الأيام ديه : البنت مش ح تخاف على نفسها ؟؟ :thnk0001:

أنا معاك فى فكرة الحوار و المناقشة لكن ما يمنعش بعض التحذيرات الحازمة (المليئة بمشاعر الحب من  الأب والأم) فى أثناء الحوار ​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى الأيام ديه : البنت مش ح تخاف على نفسها ؟؟ :thnk0001:
> 
> أنا معاك فى فكرة الحوار و المناقشة لكن ما يمنعش بعض التحذيرات الحازمة (المليئة بمشاعر الحب من  الأب والأم) فى أثناء الحوار ​*


*
لأ خالص طبعا تخاف على نفسها ..
بس انا باتكلم على الفكر دلوقتى غير زمان ..
دلوقتى لو البنت او الولد مش مقتنع بحاجة هايعملها هايعملها حتى لو على سبيل التجربة ..
علشان كدة باقول نحاول نقنع الولد او البنت بالامر احسن ما يبقى قدامنا ملاك ومن ورانا رئيس عصابة على رأى استاذ عبود ..
وده صح على فكرة مرينا بيه وشفناه كتير ..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> لأ خالص طبعا تخاف على نفسها ..
> بس انا باتكلم على الفكر دلوقتى غير زمان ..
> دلوقتى لو البنت او الولد مش مقتنع بحاجة هايعملها هايعملها حتى لو على سبيل التجربة ..
> ...



*أنا أقصد فى التحذير أو التخويف : إنك تخوف إبنك على نفسه 

مش تخوفه منك إنت 

يعنى مش تهديد : لو عملت كذا كذا ح أضربك مثلا أو ح أحرمك من المصروف أو أو (الأسلوب دا سئ جدا)
​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بمناسبة الموضوع اللى حاصل دلوقتى فى الاقصر واللى بيحصل كل فترة والتانية
> 
> واللى بينتج عنه حرق بيوت وتهجير وقتل ناس أبرياء وتعرية نساء مسنات ( المسمى بالفتنة الطائفية ) ..
> حابب اتناقش معاكم فى الموضوع من جهة اجتماعية ( مش عقيديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ولا روحية )
> ...



*حرق بيوت وتهجير 
جماعات متشددة 
قتل وحرق
مختلفى الديانة *​*

*​​​​​*
موضوعك فيه ده كلة وعايزالناس تتناقش معاك بعيد عن العقيدة ههههههههههه 
*​​*

حتى لو هنتكلم من جهه إجتماعية 
المجتمع لا يخلو من العقيدة :smil16:
*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2017)

*ح أقولك على موقف حصل معايا 

إبنى خايب جدا جدا فى النحو 

حلو ؟

فى يوم كنت فى عزاء لأحد الجيران المسلمين بسبب وفاة أمه 

و طبعا الستات فى ناحية لوحدهم 

و الستات هاتك يا رغى على الأسعار و الدروس الخصوصية و و و 

قومت أنا قولت لهم : بلا دروس بلا بتاع _ الواد ابنى خيبة فى العربى ما أعطيتهوش دروس 

فإقترحت واحدة (منتقبة) إن بنتها (لسة مخلصة ثانوية عامة و دخلت كلية حلوة _ كانت جايبة 79.5/80 فى العربى) تعطى إبنى درس خصوصى بالبلاش

شكرتها طبعا و قولت لها : لا ليه يعنى ما فيش داعى نعطل بنتك عن مذاكرة الكلية 

الست بعدها بكام يوم : أعادت الطلب مرة أخرى (كتر خيرها)

و أنا شكرتها تانى و قولت لها ما فيش داعى 

البنت قابلتنى و كررت نفس الحكاية : شكرتها هى روخرة و قولت لها مافيش داعى 

فألحت إنى أبعت الولة عندهم فى البيت النهاردة 

شكرتها و رفضت 

و الصراحة أنا رفضت لسبب واحد بس 

البنت أكبر من ابنى ب 4 سنين : يعنى كمان 5 سنين الولة يبقى 18 و هى 22 

الصراحة خوفت يقولوا مسيحى و مسلمة و المنطقة كلها سلفييييييييييييين 

قولت على إيه : لا يا ولة خليك حومار أحسن بلا خوتة

:new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *تمام استاذ عبود ..
> أنا متفق مع حضرتك تماما فى الطرح ..
> بس نقدر نفهم من رد حضرتك ان الموضوع مزمن ومالوش حل ..! صح *


 *[FONT=&quot]فيه مشاكل زي دى بالالآف .. لكن هنا الموقف مشعلل علشان مسلم ومسيحية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عرفت تلغي الدين من عند دولي ودوكهما ... ممكن تلاقى حل*​​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا سمعت الفيديو بتاع خالها و هو قال إن البنت مالهاش علاقة بالولد دا  أصلا
> و إن الولد أخد نمرة تليفونها من واحدة صاحبتها _ و إنه بدأ يضايقها _ و إنه عمل كدة عشان هى متفوقة
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]وكان فين خالها دة ( طا ) ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو دة فعلاً اللى حصل ... المفرو أن البنت – أي بنت - تبلغ حد كبير عندها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى حصل مع بنتي أن الشاب مسكها شتايم ع الموبايل وبنتي قالت لي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكفاءة أني أحبسه فى أقل من 24 ساعة... لكن  أنا شيلت خاطر أبوه  وكلمته بأعتباره الكبير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفعلاً أبوه كلمني وأعتذر لى بشدة ..[FONT=&quot]وكلم [/FONT]بنتي بنفسه وأعتذر لها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ومن ساعتها الشاب دة أختفى من حياتها نهائياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو (الخال ) كان عمل شكوى ضد الولة دة هيجيبوه من قفاه ...خاصة أنها قاصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن نستنى لغاية ما الحدوتة تبلغ الذروة علشان أرجع أعيط وأقول أنا مغلوب على أمري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة اللى يفقع مرارة تنين نايم فى المغارة بقى له 7 سنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكلام دة لا يخص الواقعة دى بذاتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يخص أى مشكلة زيها ..

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: هو كلهم متفوقين ؟ ... أومال مين الخايبين اللي فى المدارس ؟![/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إبنى خايب جدا جدا فى النحو
> 
> قولت على إيه : لا يا ولة خليك حومار أحسن بلا خوتة
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]واحد أهوه ...[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بمناسبة الموضوع اللى حاصل دلوقتى فى الاقصر واللى بيحصل كل فترة والتانية
> 
> واللى بينتج عنه حرق بيوت وتهجير وقتل ناس أبرياء وتعرية نساء مسنات ( المسمى بالفتنة الطائفية ) ..
> حابب اتناقش معاكم فى الموضوع من جهة اجتماعية ( مش عقيدية ولا روحية )
> ...




*استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح

تحية اخوية

لدي مداخلة بسيطة جدا ومهمة اكثر

قلنا مرارا وتكرارا حتى جفّ ريقنا بأن الارهاب له عدة اشكال وعدة اساليب ولا يكتفي بدولة معينة
لم يسمعنا احد اطلاقا
وحصل ما حصل في العراق 
وبعدها سوريا
ثم ليبيا 
والقائمة تطول وتطول - حتى وصلت الى اوروبا

سيدي الكريم ...

المرحلة القادمة للارهاب ستكون (( مصر ))
لان فيها ارضية خصبة جدا ومناخ ملائم للغاية لنمو الارهاب

وشكرا
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وكان فين خالها دة ( طا ) ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو دة فعلاً اللى حصل ... المفرو أن البنت – أي بنت - تبلغ حد كبير عندها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى حصل مع بنتي أن الشاب مسكها شتايم ع الموبايل وبنتي قالت لي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكفاءة أني أحبسه فى أقل من 24 ساعة... لكن  أنا شيلت خاطر أبوه  وكلمته بأعتباره الكبير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفعلاً أبوه كلمني وأعتذر لى بشدة ..[FONT=&quot]وكلم [/FONT]بنتي بنفسه وأعتذر لها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ومن ساعتها الشاب دة أختفى من حياتها نهائياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لو (الخال ) كان عمل شكوى ضد الولة دة هيجيبوه من قفاه ...خاصة أنها قاصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن نستنى لغاية ما الحدوتة تبلغ الذروة علشان أرجع أعيط وأقول أنا مغلوب على أمري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة اللى يفقع مرارة تنين نايم فى المغارة بقى له 7 سنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الكلام دة لا يخص الواقعة دى بذاتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يخص أى مشكلة زيها ..
> *​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​


*
يا باشا إنتوا مسلمين فى بعض 
و انت محامى بأة 
دا تلاقيه شــ .. على روحه 

لكن العالم الجهلة ما بيبقوش عارفين الصح فين ​

*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة *​*[FONT=&quot]: هو كلهم متفوقين ؟ ... أومال مين الخايبين اللي فى المدارس ؟![/FONT]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحد أهوه ...[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]



*عايب بأة على الواد ابنى 

:new6:​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *حرق بيوت وتهجير
> جماعات متشددة
> قتل وحرق
> مختلفى الديانة *​​​*
> ...


معلش العقيدة عارفينها كويس انا حابب اناقش الشق الاجتماعي ..
حتى لو المجتمع لا يخلوا من العقيدة ده من ضمن عيوبه ولازملها حل ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح
> 
> تحية اخوية
> 
> ...


أستاذى العزيز مثل هذه الامور تعتبر مشاكل مجتمعية وتربوية ويستغلها الارهابيين ..
وسؤالى لحل المشكلة قبل أن تتفاقم ويتم استغلالها. .


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> معلش العقيدة عارفينها كويس انا حابب اناقش الشق الاجتماعي ..
> حتى لو المجتمع لا يخلوا من العقيدة ده من ضمن عيوبه ولازملها حل ..



يعني إية ( العقيدة من ضمن عيوب المجتمع ) !!!؟

بيعجبني جدا تربية المسلم لاولاده ( الشباب والبنات ) 
وف نفس الوقت هتعرف انها كانت سبب مشكلة الاقصر ...

@بيعلموا اولادهم منذ الصغر ان المسحيين كفره .. ممكن نتعايش معاهم ولكن لا نودهم ( نحبهم )
سمعت فيديو للشيخ الشعراوي بيعلم الناس الكلام ده 

@ نتجوز منهم ولا نزوجهم مننا 

وبناءً علي التعاليم الجامدة دي ماتلاقيش بنت مسلمة تعمل علاقة عاطفية مع ولد مسيحي 

اية رأيك !؟
 ناصحين وواعيين .

طيب واية اللي خلي في مشكلة في الاقصر 
حتة نتجوز منهم :closedeye هي دي اللي جرأ الشاب العبيط انه يرمي بلاويه علي البنت 
وعايز يتجوزها بالعافية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> و الصراحة أنا رفضت لسبب واحد بس
> 
> ...




برافو يا ايريني 
ياخدوا الواد يا امي :smile01 

اللي عملتيه  هو الحرص او البعد عن الشبهات اللي اغلب المسحيين بيفتقدوه وماشين بالطيبة الزايدة ... 
( ناسيين ان خصمهم كأسد زائر يلتمس من يبتلعه )

فيه مشكلة تشبة اللي قولتيه ده بس مع شخص  متجوز ومعاه اولاد ... هقولك عليها لما ارجع من شغلي


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2017)

التربيه  والمتابعه وعلاقتى بأولادى
 سن المراهقه ده اصعب سن ولد او بنت 
 حتى لو كان  فى حاجه بين الوله الصايع  ده واميره 
لكن يجى ناس من بره يخبطوا عليا ويقول هاتى بنتك دى اسلمت علشان يجوزوها للولد الصايع ويضيعوا مستقبلها  على جثتى طبعا دا انا اموت فيها 
هنا المشكله الاكبر اتخلى عن بنتى وهى لسه مخرجتش للحياه 
وحتى لو هى موافقه مش ممكن اسيبها دى لسه صغيره متعرفش مصلحتها فين  
دى المشكله الاكبر ايه الجرأه دى او البجاحه دى
بأى قانون حد غريب يتهجم على بيتى و يقولى  عايزين بنتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ح أقولك على موقف حصل معايا
> 
> إبنى خايب جدا جدا فى النحو
> 
> ...




ايه حكاية الدروس الخصوصيه واحده جارتى منقبه قالت لى هاتى بنتك اديها درس فى العربى مجانا بدون مقابل 
هى للامانه ست كويسه بس مفيش حتى سبب لكده
 بنتى بتاخد درس خصوصي ومستواها ممتاز 
لكن انتى دلوقتى فتحتى عنيا على السبب يا ايرو 
 البت ست سنين وهى معاها ابنها ١٢سنه يغرر بالبت ولا حاجه هههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> التربيه  والمتابعه وعلاقتى بأولادى
> سن المراهقه ده اصعب سن ولد او بنت
> حتى لو كان  فى حاجه بين الوله الصايع  ده واميره
> لكن يجى ناس من بره يخبطوا عليا ويقول هاتى بنتك دى اسلمت علشان يجوزوها للولد الصايع ويضيعوا مستقبلها  على جثتى طبعا دا انا اموت فيها
> ...



*مجتمع و...خ حقيقى يعنى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ايه حكاية الدروس الخصوصيه واحده جارتى منقبه قالت لى هاتى بنتك اديها درس فى العربى مجانا بدون مقابل
> هى للامانه ست كويسه بس مفيش حتى سبب لكده
> بنتى بتاخد درس خصوصي ومستواها ممتاز
> لكن انتى دلوقتى فتحتى عنيا على السبب يا ايرو
> البت ست سنين وهى معاها ابنها ١٢سنه يغرر بالبت ولا حاجه هههههههههه



*ما تاخديش الموضوع بضحك 

ابعدى عن الشر و غنى له 

إسمعى كلام أختك حبيبتك 

:smil12::smil12::smil12:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> برافو يا ايريني
> ياخدوا الواد يا امي :smile01
> 
> اللي عملتيه  هو الحرص او البعد عن الشبهات اللي اغلب المسحيين بيفتقدوه وماشين بالطيبة الزايدة ...
> ( ناسيين ان خصمهم كأسد زائر يلتمس من يبتلعه )


*

و أى أسد يا بنتى ؟ 

قاعد بالمرصاد (يلتمس من يبتلعه)
​*




AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فيه مشكلة تشبة اللي قولتيه ده بس مع شخص  متجوز ومعاه اولاد ... هقولك عليها لما ارجع من شغلي



*

أيوة كدة : أهو أنا مستنية الحكاوى ديه :smile01

لعلمك الحكاوى ديه بتعلم الواحد برضو 
​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أستاذى العزيز مثل هذه الامور تعتبر مشاكل مجتمعية وتربوية ويستغلها الارهابيين ..
> وسؤالى لحل المشكلة قبل أن تتفاقم ويتم استغلالها. .



*

لحل هذه المشكلة لديك تجربتين :

1- تجربة المسيحيين في لبنان

2- تجربة المسيحيين في العراق

فهل تملكون حلا او اختيارا ثالثا ؟!

*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> و أى أسد يا بنتى ؟
> 
> قاعد بالمرصاد (يلتمس من يبتلعه)​*



*ولماذا لا تصيروا اسود زيهم واكثر منهم بكثير ؟

ما الذي ينقصكم ؟؟؟!!!
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *ولماذا لا تصيروا اسود زيهم واكثر منهم بكثير ؟
> 
> ما الذي ينقصكم ؟؟؟!!!
> *



*إزاى يعنى نعمل إيه ؟​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إزاى يعنى نعمل إيه ؟​*




كتبت للاستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح واكرره هنا ايضا

لديكم تجربتين - وعليكم ان تختاروا

1- ان تستفيدوا من تجربة المسيحيين في لبنان

2- ان تستفيدوا من المسيحيين في العراق

ام ان لديكم حلا اخر ؟!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> كتبت للاستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح واكرره هنا ايضا
> 
> لديكم تجربتين - وعليكم ان تختاروا
> 
> ...



*كلا التجربتين كانت الدولة تساند المسيحيين 

أما نحن فلن تجد ذلك 

عندك مثلا الأحداث الطائفية : تلاقى الشرطة مع الجانى 

أيوة صدقنى 

أصل دا فِكر أصييييل : أنصر أخاك (المسلم) ظالما أو مظلوما 
​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلا التجربتين كانت الدولة تساند المسيحيين
> 
> أما نحن فلن تجد ذلك
> 
> ...




ممكن توضحيلي اكثر 


عن اي احداث طائفية تتكلمين ؟ ومتى حصلت ؟

بعدين

في حادثة الاقصر -

عندما جاءت القوات الامنية والشرطة - جاءوا لمين ؟

هل جاءوا ضد البنت واهلها والكنيسة ؟ ام ضد المتظاهرين ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> ممكن توضحيلي اكثر
> 
> 
> عن اي احداث طائفية تتكلمين ؟ ومتى حصلت ؟
> ...



*جاءوا ضد البنت طبعا 

حد من الشرطة أعطى تعليمات بالقبض على المتسببين فى المظاهرة ؟؟

الشرطة جاءت ترجع المتظاهرين بيوتهم ببساطة شديدة 

طبعا ذلك الفعل الغريب سيؤدى إلى التظاهرات الكثيرة 

هل تقدر البنت و أهلها يرجعوا بيتهم ؟؟ 

و لا يقدروا يهوبوا ناحية الأقصر نهااااااااااااااااااااائى 

هو دا الل الشرطة عملته بمساعدة مديرة أمن الأقصر 

و هكذا يتم حل المشاكل الخاصة بالمسيحيين 

ببساطة يسيبوا بيوتهم و حالهم و مالهم زى ما حصل فى العريش و غيرهاااااااا كتير ​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جاءوا ضد البنت طبعا
> 
> حد من الشرطة أعطى تعليمات بالقبض على المتسببين فى المظاهرة ؟؟
> 
> ...





*اذا فعلا البنت صارت مسلمة - 

فلدينا حكمة تقول : اللي مايريدني ربح ما اريده خسارة

فاذا هي تبرأت من الدين المسيحي واختارت لنفسها دين اخر فلتذهب الى الجحيم - ولا داعي لأن تدافعوا عليها

اما من ناحية اخرى وكما تفضلتي (*
*ببساطة يسيبوا بيوتهم و حالهم و مالهم زى ما حصل فى العريش و غيرهاااااااا كتير)

فالاعتماد على النفس فضيلة 

ان تتسلحوا وتدافعوا عن نفسكم - حتى لو اضطررتم استعمال القوة ضد كل من يريد ان يهجم عليكم بهذا الشكل الهمجي والارهابي

لا تتصوري ان الدولة كانت معانا بل نحن فرضنا نفسنا على الدولة 

فلا يضيع حق وراءه مطالب - ويوم المظلوم اشد واقوى بكثير من يوم الظالم
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 مارس 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ايه حكاية الدروس الخصوصيه واحده جارتى منقبه قالت لى هاتى بنتك اديها درس فى العربى مجانا بدون مقابل
> هى للامانه ست كويسه بس مفيش حتى سبب لكده
> بنتى بتاخد درس خصوصي ومستواها ممتاز
> لكن انتى دلوقتى فتحتى عنيا على السبب يا ايرو
> البت ست سنين وهى معاها ابنها ١٢سنه يغرر بالبت ولا حاجه هههههههههه



وطبعا اللغة العربية في اي صف دراسي لا تخلو من السور القرآنية ... اللي الدولة المؤمنة الغير عنصرية حطاها لهداية الكفار اللي زينا  :t33:
بسيطة
 تبقا كانت هتحفظ بنتك القرآن " بالتجويد " ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



مدرس ثانوي تجاري متجوز ومعاه اولاد  وهو وزوجتة نااااس محترمة جدا وف حالهم

مناهج المدرسة التجارية فيها مادة اسمها ( آله كاتبة ) ... الكلام ده من عشرين سنة معرفش المادة دي لسة موجودة حاليا مع وجود الكمبيوتر ولا .. لأ

المدرس المفروض بيراقب هو وزميلة في لجنة علي بعض الطالبات 

الامتحان ده بيكون ( عملي ) والادارة بتبعت ميعادة لكل مدرسة في نشرة خاصة ... 

ميعاد الامتحان كان بعد انتهاء اليوم الدراسي والطالبات اللي هتمتحن مابيحضروش اليوم الدراسي في اليوم ده نظرا لانهم هيمتحنوا آخر النهار  .. فحضروهم او غيابهم بيبتدي من ( توقيت الامتحان )

بدأ الامتحان .. مع عدم وجود (طالبة) 

طبيعي انها تتاخد غياب في اليوم ده ... لكن لو حضرت خلاص يتلغي غيابها وللاسف مفيش حاجة تثبت ( توقيت حضورها ) 

البنت دي كانت معروفة وسط زملائها بسوء سلوكها  ( لها اصدقاء من الشباب ) 

البنت في يوم الامتحان حضرت بس شكلها مش طبيعي مرتبك  .. مش مركزة ... فيه حاجة عليها مش طبيعية 

الملاحظين يسألوها ( مالك يا بت ) 
ترد ... مفيش حاجة 

انتهي وقت الامتحان وكل الناس روحت والمدرسة فضيت 

يتفاجأ المدرس الطيب المسيحي انه مطلوب في قسم الشرطة ومعمولة محضر والطالبة شكياه انه ( اغتصبها ) 

ادارة المدرسة والهيئة ( المدرسين ) كلها بصراحة   وقفوا جنبه وشهدوا معاه بأخلاقة العالية ومعاملتة المحترمة للكل ... وحتي هو بعيد كل البعد عن البنت دي (مش بيدرسلها المادة )

 شهادة الناس مانفعتش تبرأه من التهمة 
(البنت مصممة انه اغتصبها بعد نهاية الامتحان هههههههههه ) 
الموضوع وصل آمن دولة 
وعايزين المدرس ( يسلم ويتجوزها  ههههه ) 

المهم بعد كتييييييييير من الوش والمحاضر والتحقيقات ومفيش اي فايدة  فالحل جة من عند ربنا ... ولاد الحلال سفروه 

نشكر ربنا هو عايش دلوقتي مع زوجتة واولادة عيشة احسن وافضل بكتير من عيشتة في مصر​**​**​**​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 مارس 2017)

انا قصدي من الحكاية دي يا ايريني 
( ان الناس دي ممكن " يتبلوا " علينا بسهوله جدا )

وده اللي كان ممكن يحصل لابنك من المدرسة المنقبة هههههههههههههههه

بس انتي لميتي الموضوع وحرصتي قبل ما تبقا مشكلة .. وهما ما بيصدقوا .... ربنا يسترها علينا وعلي اولادنا يا رب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]المُغتصبة بيتم تحويلها للطب الشرعي لإثبات الواقعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بياخدوا كلامها ويعظموا لها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً علشان هو "مسيحي" ما فيش حاجة من الحاجات دى تمت من الدولة العنصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأغتصاب ( جناية ) عقوبته تصل للإعدام ... يعنى أية جناية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماينفعش المُتهم لا يخرج بكفالة ولا يتساب حُر طليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجناية بتكون على ذمة حاجة أسمها ( النيابة العامة ) بيتحبس على ذمة التحقيقات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أمن الدولة مالوش أي دور .... لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً علشان هو "مسيحي" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عملوا له قعدة شاي هناك ...علشان يسلم ويتجوز البنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
العالم المهابيل بتوع القانون دول بيقولوا أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال أية : مافيش تصالح فى جناية ( يعنى ماينفعش فيها قعدة شيي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال أية كمان : ماينفعش المجني عليها تتنازل عن البلاغ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية كمان يا معاتيه يابتوع القانون فى الدولة العنصرية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تنقضي جريمة الأغتصاب بزواج الجاني من المجني عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
معلش أصهم عالم مهابيل بيخرفوا ...سيبك أنتي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إتحكم عليه غيابي بعد الفيلم الحمضان دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا برضه ربنا كبير ؟َ!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 مارس 2017)

المفروض الولد يتحاكم حتى لو اسلمت فرضا يعني شو تاخذ بنت غصبا عن اهلها !؟ بعيد عن الدين واختلافه مش من الاصول تتزوج بنت غصبا عن اهلها لو كنت انسان محترم من الاساس.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 مارس 2017)

ايريني شو رايك تكملي الحديث انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما ؟ اشوفك في كل رد او  مشاركه بتستشهدي به انتي تعرفين تكملهته او سمعتيه كذا؟


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2017)

ملحوظة صغيرة الولد مش بياخد البنت غصب عنها - عن خبرة اتكلم - لأن الموضوعات دية عدت عليا كتير جداً، وغالبيتها العظمى 99% عبارة عن اتفاق اتنين على الهرب بسبب عاطفة المراهقة اللي محتاجة ضبط في هذه المرحلة، والأهل عادة مش بياخدوا بالهم من سن المراهقة واحتياجها الحقيقي، لأن من الطبيعي يحصل الخلط في المشاعر لأنها أول مرة تبدأ تتفتح، وهي عادةً عاملة زي الطفل أول لما يتعلم المشي بيبقى عايز يمشي على طول ويجري وبس، وده بسبب أنه فرحان أنه عرف يمشي لوحده أخيراً ومش معتمد على حد، مع انه بيقع كتير وممكن يتعور ومحتاج ملاحظة دقيقة من الأب والأم لأن من السهولة أنه يصاب إصابات خطيرة للغاية وقد تؤدي به لانتهاء حياته، لكن الحل بأنه يمتنع عن المشي بكونه سيصاب بسبب تهوره ده حل خطأ، وكمان مستحيل لأن ده ضد الطبيعة نفسها، لكن ممكن مع إرشادات وتوجيهات بسيطة فيها حوار هادئ دون انفعال أو توتر ممكن يصل لنتيجة كويسة ونافعة، لكن منع شيء طبيعي يحصل ده هو المستحيل نفسه، وكمان الأمر والنهي مش ينفع أبداً مع سن المراهقة إطلاقاً، ومش معنى السكوت وشكل القبول الظاهر أن فيه مراهق بيسمع كلام الأسرة كويس وهايطعهم فعلياً، أو أن هدوءه الظاهر هو دليل على طاعته واقتناعه، هو بس بيسكت لأنه مش لاقي لغة حوار تحترم تفكيره ومشاعره وتسمع له مش بغرض أنها تصده او تقوله صح وغلط، لكن تحترمه وتحترم سنه وإرداته ورغباته، وكمان تحترم طريقة تفكيره وتسمع له حتى لو كان غلطان، وهو يحتاج التوجيه اللي مش بيتعارض مع حرية اختياره أو يجبره قسراً على تغيير اختياراته بدون قناعة منه هو ودقة اختيار واعي، لأن ساعات احنا بننسى فترة مراهقتنا واننا مرينا بنفس التجربة وكنا مع أهالينا بنتعامل زيه بالظبط، وكنا مستعجلين ومش قادرين نقدر اختياراتنا ولا عارفين عيوبها لأننا بنبص لاستقلالنا وعايزين حريتنا بأي تمن... وعموماً اعتقد أن الكل جاوب والكلام كله بمقارنته مع بعضه بيخرج حلول واقعية نافعه للجميع.​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 مارس 2017)

ايمن انت بجد طلعت من المشاركات بحلول واقعيه؟
تصدق انا واصل لي انكم عايشين في غابه بدون قانون
القوي على الضعيف ونص الشعب متأمر على نص الاخر

نموذج الابناء اللي هيخرجو من شور اهاليهم مش هينقرض يفضلو موجودين في كل العوايل وفي كل بلاد العالم مش بس مصر بس المشكله هنا في اختلاف الدين 
يخلي واحد عاطل سخيف يقيم بعض على اهل قريه
واحده؟   لهذه درجه مافيش قانون يردعهم مثلا 

قبل ماتلومو العيال حسنو من وضع وتطبيق القوانين


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايمن انت بجد طلعت من المشاركات بحلول واقعيه؟
> تصدق انا واصل لي انكم عايشين في غابه بدون قانون
> القوي على الضعيف ونص الشعب متأمر على نص الاخر
> 
> ...



*هو ده أساس الداء وأصل المشكلة، اتنين مراهقين حبوا بعض وهربوا منم بيوتهم فاكرين ان الحياة بامبي وهايعيشوا في رومانسية (عش العصفورة يكفينا ولقمة حاف مع محبتنا جنتنا اللي كلها ورود بنسقيها بدموعنا)، وبقدرة قادر الموضوع يتقلب لمشكلة صراع طائفي ديني وكل أسرة تقول انا بنتي أو ابني متربي مش ممكن يعمل كده أبداً، وكل واحد من الأولاد لما يرجع تاني لأسرته عن طريق الداخلية، البنت تقول اصله ضحك عليا أو خطفني، وهو يقول اصل هي شجعتني، يعني كل واحد مش بيعترف بغلطه والدنيا تقوم مش تقعد ويبقى صراع لا يعلم مداه سوى الله وحده، لأن هناك خوف موجود من أن تتقلب الأحداث لصراع بين عائلتين (في الصعيد على وجه خاص) ويتدخل فيه ناس كتير تزيد المشكلة وممكن يحصل أن حد يتعدى على التاني والناس المتشددين تبدأ في الظهور وتهدد وتتوعد، وتبقى حالة فوضوية ومشكلة كبرى...

فالموضوع فعلاً له جوانب كتير، وبخاصة من جهة الأسرة المصرية اللي مش بيبقى عندها الوعي الكامل بمرحلة المراهقة ومش واخده بالها أنها شيء طبيعي لازم ينتبهوا ليه جداً، ومش كل واحد يمدح في ابنه ويقول مش ممكن يعمل كده اصله متربي، لأن الموضوع فعلاً مش دايماً بيكون له علاقة بالتربية، ده بيبقى حاجة غريزية طبيعية موجوده في المراهق وبتلح عليه سواء ولد والا بنت، فبيدوروا يكون ليهم غراميات، فالفترة دية مين مش مر بيها وشعر انه دنجوان عصره (سواء ولد والا بنت) وله حكايات وأحاديث وقصص غراميات وحب ومغامرات كبيرة.. طبعاً في المرحلة دية بيبقى فيها خيال واسع ومبالغات في كل شيء وتضخيم لكل حدث في حياة المراهق... لكن مشكلتنا في مصر هو عدم الوعي وضعف الثقافة الأسرية عند الغالبية العُظمى من الناس باستثناء القليلين جداً.

طبعاً مش معنى كلامي انه مش فيه حالات خطف حقيقية، لكنها مش بالصورة اللي الناس بتصورها خالص، لأنها حالات شديدة الندرة وبيبقى لها اسباب مادية وطلب فدية، أو ناس متشددين عايزين يهدووا.. الخ، لكن شوارع مصر مش بيحصل فيها خطف بهذا الشكل المبالغ فيه واللي صوره الفيسبوك أو الحكايات المبالغ فيها والمنتشرة في بعض المنتديات وعلى الفيس من بعض المراهقين أو الإشاعات المنتشرة في بعض الفرقعات الإعلامية وبعض الجرائد والصفح الإخبارية المتخصصة على النت لجذب الجمهور.. 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تاخديش الموضوع بضحك
> 
> ابعدى عن الشر و غنى له
> 
> ...




ايرينى و هيلانه هتخوفونى ليه هو احنا ناقصين قلق 
على كمية الاشاعات عندنا فى الصعيد بعد الموضوع  ده ترعب نبهوا علينا اى بنت ما تمشيش وحدها لان المتشددين اعلنوا هيخطفوا بنات كتير قصاد الاخت اميره فى حالة عدم تسليمها


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> المتشددين اعلنوا هيخطفوا بنات كتير قصاد الاخت اميره فى حالة عدم تسليمها




*ممممممممممممممممم

**يعني تهديد علني 

طيب - واين الدولة من هذا التهديد ؟

اين المباحث والامن والشرطة والمخابرات ووووووووالخ ؟!

والاولى من هذا كله 

اين الرجالة المسيحيين ؟! اين الشباب المسيحي ؟!

اين اخوة واباء البنات ؟ قاعدين في بيوتهم يعملوا ايه ؟!
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مارس 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المُغتصبة بيتم تحويلها للطب الشرعي لإثبات الواقعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بياخدوا كلامها ويعظموا لها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً علشان هو "مسيحي" ما فيش حاجة من الحاجات دى تمت من الدولة العنصرية*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأغتصاب ( جناية ) عقوبته تصل للإعدام ... يعنى أية جناية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماينفعش المُتهم لا يخرج بكفالة ولا يتساب حُر طليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجناية بتكون على ذمة حاجة أسمها ( النيابة العامة ) بيتحبس على ذمة التحقيقات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أمن الدولة مالوش أي دور .... لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً علشان هو "مسيحي" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عملوا له قعدة شاي هناك ...علشان يسلم ويتجوز البنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> العالم المهابيل بتوع القانون دول بيقولوا أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال أية : مافيش تصالح فى جناية ( يعنى ماينفعش فيها قعدة شيي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال أية كمان : ماينفعش المجني عليها تتنازل عن البلاغ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية كمان يا معاتيه يابتوع القانون فى الدولة العنصرية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تنقضي جريمة الأغتصاب بزواج الجاني من المجني عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> معلش أصهم عالم مهابيل بيخرفوا ...سيبك أنتي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إتحكم عليه غيابي بعد الفيلم الحمضان دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا برضه ربنا كبير ؟َ!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



الصراحة انا بعدي ساعات من بعيد لبعيد بس ضحكت علي الاخر لما قريت التعليق ده 
اعصابك يامتر هههههههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 مارس 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الصراحة انا بعدي ساعات من بعيد لبعيد بس ضحكت علي الاخر لما قريت التعليق ده
> اعصابك يامتر هههههههههههه​



طبعا انتا يا حج ياسر بتسخن المتر 

بس ولا يهمك انا كمان ضحكت ع الاخر 
المتر مفكر انه في بلد فيها قانون هههههههههههه
قال و إية ... القانون ده هيحمي الكفار :t33::t33:

اومال الجلسات العرفية وبيوت العائلات اتعملت لمين :spor22:!!!!؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 مارس 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ايرينى و هيلانه هتخوفونى ليه هو احنا ناقصين قلق
> على كمية الاشاعات عندنا فى الصعيد بعد الموضوع  ده ترعب نبهوا علينا اى بنت ما تمشيش وحدها لان المتشددين اعلنوا هيخطفوا بنات كتير قصاد الاخت اميره فى حالة عدم تسليمها



مش مطلوب انك تخافي 
مطلوب منك الحرص منهم وبلاش تعطيهم امان وثقة 

عرفي ولادك بالاحداث اللي بتحصل علشان يفهموا الناس اللي حواليهم صح


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 مارس 2017)

aymonded قال:


> ملحوظة صغيرة الولد مش بياخد البنت غصب عنها - عن خبرة اتكلم - لأن الموضوعات دية عدت عليا كتير جداً، وغالبيتها العظمى 99% عبارة عن اتفاق اتنين على الهرب بسبب عاطفة المراهقة اللي محتاجة ضبط في هذه المرحلة، والأهل عادة مش بياخدوا بالهم من سن المراهقة واحتياجها الحقيقي، لأن من الطبيعي يحصل الخلط في المشاعر لأنها أول مرة تبدأ تتفتح، وهي عادةً عاملة زي الطفل أول لما يتعلم المشي بيبقى عايز يمشي على طول ويجري وبس، وده بسبب أنه فرحان أنه عرف يمشي لوحده أخيراً ومش معتمد على حد، مع انه بيقع كتير وممكن يتعور ومحتاج ملاحظة دقيقة من الأب والأم لأن من السهولة أنه يصاب إصابات خطيرة للغاية وقد تؤدي به لانتهاء حياته، لكن الحل بأنه يمتنع عن المشي بكونه سيصاب بسبب تهوره ده حل خطأ، وكمان مستحيل لأن ده ضد الطبيعة نفسها، لكن ممكن مع إرشادات وتوجيهات بسيطة فيها حوار هادئ دون انفعال أو توتر ممكن يصل لنتيجة كويسة ونافعة، لكن منع شيء طبيعي يحصل ده هو المستحيل نفسه، وكمان الأمر والنهي مش ينفع أبداً مع سن المراهقة إطلاقاً، ومش معنى السكوت وشكل القبول الظاهر أن فيه مراهق بيسمع كلام الأسرة كويس وهايطعهم فعلياً، أو أن هدوءه الظاهر هو دليل على طاعته واقتناعه، هو بس بيسكت لأنه مش لاقي لغة حوار تحترم تفكيره ومشاعره وتسمع له مش بغرض أنها تصده او تقوله صح وغلط، لكن تحترمه وتحترم سنه وإرداته ورغباته، وكمان تحترم طريقة تفكيره وتسمع له حتى لو كان غلطان، وهو يحتاج التوجيه اللي مش بيتعارض مع حرية اختياره أو يجبره قسراً على تغيير اختياراته بدون قناعة منه هو ودقة اختيار واعي، لأن ساعات احنا بننسى فترة مراهقتنا واننا مرينا بنفس التجربة وكنا مع أهالينا بنتعامل زيه بالظبط، وكنا مستعجلين ومش قادرين نقدر اختياراتنا ولا عارفين عيوبها لأننا بنبص لاستقلالنا وعايزين حريتنا بأي تمن... وعموماً اعتقد أن الكل جاوب والكلام كله بمقارنته مع بعضه بيخرج حلول واقعية نافعه للجميع.​





aymonded قال:


> *هو ده أساس الداء وأصل المشكلة، اتنين مراهقين حبوا بعض وهربوا منم بيوتهم فاكرين ان الحياة بامبي وهايعيشوا في رومانسية (عش العصفورة يكفينا ولقمة حاف مع محبتنا جنتنا اللي كلها ورود بنسقيها بدموعنا)، وبقدرة قادر الموضوع يتقلب لمشكلة صراع طائفي ديني وكل أسرة تقول انا بنتي أو ابني متربي مش ممكن يعمل كده أبداً، وكل واحد من الأولاد لما يرجع تاني لأسرته عن طريق الداخلية، البنت تقول اصله ضحك عليا أو خطفني، وهو يقول اصل هي شجعتني، يعني كل واحد مش بيعترف بغلطه والدنيا تقوم مش تقعد ويبقى صراع لا يعلم مداه سوى الله وحده، لأن هناك خوف موجود من أن تتقلب الأحداث لصراع بين عائلتين (في الصعيد على وجه خاص) ويتدخل فيه ناس كتير تزيد المشكلة وممكن يحصل أن حد يتعدى على التاني والناس المتشددين تبدأ في الظهور وتهدد وتتوعد، وتبقى حالة فوضوية ومشكلة كبرى...
> 
> فالموضوع فعلاً له جوانب كتير، وبخاصة من جهة الأسرة المصرية اللي مش بيبقى عندها الوعي الكامل بمرحلة المراهقة ومش واخده بالها أنها شيء طبيعي لازم ينتبهوا ليه جداً، ومش كل واحد يمدح في ابنه ويقول مش ممكن يعمل كده اصله متربي، لأن الموضوع فعلاً مش دايماً بيكون له علاقة بالتربية، ده بيبقى حاجة غريزية طبيعية موجوده في المراهق وبتلح عليه سواء ولد والا بنت، فبيدوروا يكون ليهم غراميات، فالفترة دية مين مش مر بيها وشعر انه دنجوان عصره (سواء ولد والا بنت) وله حكايات وأحاديث وقصص غراميات وحب ومغامرات كبيرة.. طبعاً في المرحلة دية بيبقى فيها خيال واسع ومبالغات في كل شيء وتضخيم لكل حدث في حياة المراهق... لكن مشكلتنا في مصر هو عدم الوعي وضعف الثقافة الأسرية عند الغالبية العُظمى من الناس باستثناء القليلين جداً.
> 
> ...




كلامك حاجة والواقع المعاش حاجة تانية 

بس برافو عليك ..... 
بتعرف تعيش وتمشي حالك حتي ع النت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 مارس 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> المفروض الولد يتحاكم حتى لو اسلمت فرضا يعني شو تاخذ بنت غصبا عن اهلها !؟ بعيد عن الدين واختلافه مش من الاصول تتزوج بنت غصبا عن اهلها لو كنت انسان محترم من الاساس.




يا شيخة قولي كلام غير ده :act23:
ده انتو عندكوا 
بتحللوا للشباب يتجوز  بغير المسلمة .  لهدفين يكسب فيها ثواب لهدايتها :smile01 وتجيبلة اولاد مسلمين يكترووووووا بيهم الامة الاسلامية هههههههههههه

وبنفس الوقت بتحرموا المسلمة تتجوز بغير المسلم 

واتعملت مسلسلات بكده ( الولد المسلم يقنع البنت المسيحية بالجواز وقال إية كل واحد هيفضل علي دينة هههههههههههههههه وطبعا دي طريقة هبله لخطف البنت للإسلام الجميل :smile01) والمسلسلات دي طبعا اتعملت عشان يغسلوا بيها دماغ البنات المسحيات .... 
ومش بستشهد بالمسلسلات :smile01


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 مارس 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المُغتصبة بيتم تحويلها للطب الشرعي لإثبات الواقعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بياخدوا كلامها ويعظموا لها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً علشان هو "مسيحي" ما فيش حاجة من الحاجات دى تمت من الدولة العنصرية*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأغتصاب ( جناية ) عقوبته تصل للإعدام ... يعنى أية جناية ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماينفعش المُتهم لا يخرج بكفالة ولا يتساب حُر طليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجناية بتكون على ذمة حاجة أسمها ( النيابة العامة ) بيتحبس على ذمة التحقيقات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أمن الدولة مالوش أي دور .... لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً علشان هو "مسيحي" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عملوا له قعدة شاي هناك ...علشان يسلم ويتجوز البنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> العالم المهابيل بتوع القانون دول بيقولوا أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال أية : مافيش تصالح فى جناية ( يعنى ماينفعش فيها قعدة شيي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال أية كمان : ماينفعش المجني عليها تتنازل عن البلاغ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية كمان يا معاتيه يابتوع القانون فى الدولة العنصرية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تنقضي جريمة الأغتصاب بزواج الجاني من المجني عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> معلش أصهم عالم مهابيل بيخرفوا ...سيبك أنتي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إتحكم عليه غيابي بعد الفيلم الحمضان دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا برضه ربنا كبير ؟َ!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



مين قالك يا باشا انه ماتمش تحويلها للطب الشرعي !!!!!؟

والله يا فندم ... انا لو اعرف انك عايز الحكاية بالتفصيل الممل ماكنتش هتأخر لحظة :mus25:

بس للاسف انا لا بعرف اكتب قصص ولا حكايات ولا قيل وقال ... احب اكتب الملخص :t4:
ده غير ان من ضمن اقوالي :66: ذكرت ان المشكلة مر عليها فترة كبيرة من الزمن !!!!!
.. ( راجع مشاركتي :gun: )

وتعالي نراجع مع بعض استاذنا الفاضل المرحوم جلال عامر قال إية في جزئية قوانين بلدنا 





[/FONT][/FONT]

اخيرا ...... 

القصة اللي حكيتها حصلت فعلا وانا اعرف الناس اللي سفروه للخارج هروبا من التتار الاسلامي 

وبعدين انا مش هكسب حاجة لو صدقتني ولا هخسر حاجة لو ماصدقتنيش






انتهي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 مارس 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايريني شو رايك تكملي الحديث انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما ؟ اشوفك في كل رد او  مشاركه بتستشهدي به انتي تعرفين تكملهته او سمعتيه كذا؟




طيب ماتكمليه انتي يا جميل ومنك نستفاد :ura1:
عشان حتي لما نتقابل مع اخواتنا المسلمين الاحباء اللي بيفهموه وينفذوه بطريقة غلط 
( نعلمهم احنا الصح  )

لان كتير اوي اوي من احبائنا المسلمين بينصروا المسلم اللي زيهم  في الخطأ ( خصوصا ) لما يكون اللي قدامهم مسيحي 

وده بنشوفه ونلمسه في حياتنا اليومية بالعمل


دولتنا الكريمة نفسها بتنفذه .. لما بتفرج عن المتهمين في قضية ما رغم ان كل الدلائل بتدينهم 

المهم طالما المجني عليه مسيحي يبقا الجاني ياخد براءة 

يعني المرحوم جلال عامر جابه من بره !!!!؟
.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الصراحة انا بعدي ساعات من بعيد لبعيد بس ضحكت علي الاخر لما قريت التعليق ده
> اعصابك يامتر هههههههههههه​


 *[FONT=&quot]حاجة جميلة أوى أنى أضفى السعادة والسرور عليك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوف ياسيدي ...الحدوتة دهين حصلت فعلاً ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لا البطلة كانت فى ثانوي ولا البطل كان مسيحي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البت كانت فى رابعة أبتدائي والمُدرس كان مُسلم .. حلو الكلام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المدرس إكمنه مسلم مالوش أى تلاتة تلاتين لازمة فى أوم الدولة العنصرية دي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحبس 6 شهور كاملين لغاية ما براءته ظهرت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبرضه كان كل كل زملائه وزميلاته يشهدون له بالخلق الحسن  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووقفوا فى صفه كمان ... لكن لا كلامهم ولا شهادتهم عملت له حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن يا أخي ( سبحان الله ) 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هنا ... أتقلب المُسلم المظلوم إلى مسيحي مُضطهد بقدرة المولى عز وجل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحدوتة زي دى تعدى بس على تلاميذ "مدارس حمام التلات" عشان يعيشوا الأضطهاد على أصوله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تتحكى ع الفيس توك بتاع طلبة معهد السكرتارية والبريد اللى بيدخلوه بالإعدادية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن تعدى أدام العبد لله ويسكت ... ماهو معروف إني مابسترش ..[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]صبح صبح ياعم الحاج[/FONT]*​ :t4::t4::t4:​


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> قال و إية ... القانون ده هيحمي *الكفار *:t33::t33:
> اومال الجلسات العرفية وبيوت العائلات اتعملت لمين :spor22:!!!!؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]يا "مودام" الله لايسيئك ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالعقل يعنى أو شوية منطق 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو (كافر) أغتصب مُسلمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنقعدوا معاه جلسة صُلح عرفية فى بيت العيلة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا نجرجروه ع الجنايات علشان ياخد إعدام ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والله والله والله ... لو كان ينفع البت تتنازل عن أتهامها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو كان ينفع يتجوزها وتسقط عنه التهمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكناش أتأخرنا عليكي خاااالص ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والحمد لله أن ربنا نجاه وكتب له السلامة مع عقد عمل فى لكوويت[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]وعلى رأيك .... الخلاف فى الرأي لا يُفسد للوز أى ملوخية 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> كلامك حاجة والواقع المعاش حاجة تانية
> 
> بس برافو عليك .....
> بتعرف تعيش وتمشي حالك حتي ع النت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*معلشي سامحيني باحب اعيش في الوهم واعيش الناس معايا
مجنون وعايش في الخيال تقولي ايه بقى في الناس اللي زيي
صليلي ربنا يهديني 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايريني شو رايك تكملي الحديث انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما ؟ اشوفك في كل رد او  مشاركه بتستشهدي به انتي تعرفين تكملهته او سمعتيه كذا؟



*
لا ما اعرفش تكملة الحديث يا هيفاء

أنا كل الحكاية إنى بأحاول أجيب تفسير منطقى لأحداث غير منطقية 

إزاى يعنى شوية ناس يطالبوا عائلة بتسليم بنتهم ؟؟

فكرونى بموضوع : أختى كاميليا و أختى وفاء قسطنطين 

الل المسلمين عملوا فيه مظاهرات ضد الكنيسة بيطالبوها بتسليم كاميليا و وفاء قسطنطين ليهم !

و كانوا ماسكين صورة البابا شنودة بيضربوها بالجذمة 

آخر سفالة يعنى 

الدولة بأة عملت إيه ؟؟

و لا حاجة 

فكان تفسيرى المنطقى  لهذه الأحداث الغير منطقية و لرد فعل الدولة الغير منطقى إنهم بينصروا بعض 

لا أكثر و لا أقل 

فهمتينى ؟؟

عندك إنتى تفسير آخر يدخل العقل ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا ما اعرفش تكملة الحديث يا هيفاء
> 
> فكرونى بموضوع : أختى كاميليا و أختى وفاء قسطنطين​*


*​* 
*[FONT=&quot]أنصر أخاكَ ظالماً أو مظلوماً *​​ *[FONT=&quot](قالوا) : يارسول الله ننصُرهُ مَظلوُماً فكيف ظَالِماً ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot](قال) : تمنعهُ عن ظُلم الناس فقد نصرتهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حديث لذيذ ... صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا ...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" كاميليا " و " وفاء " قصة تاهت فيها الحقائق ما بين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جماعة هابلة ... وجماعة أشد منها هبلاً  ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى بتوع الفوتوشوب لّبِّسوا أخوتشي "كاميليا" الحجاب إثباتاً لهبلهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجماعتين ضحايا مُعتقدات أعطتهم أفضلية على سائر البشر ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ورئاسة صفوف الدالفين الى الملكوت أو إلى جناتِ تجري من تحتها الأنهار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وذلك هو الفوز العظيم ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملخصه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نزاع ديني ... قائم على خانة الدين فى البطاقة الشخصية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ونتيجة لذلك ... جماعات المهابيل في الدول التى تتعاطى الدين أصبحوا فى قاع الأُمم ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجماعات فى الدول الأخرى حكمت العالم وهما مقلوبين على قفاهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من كتر الضحك ... على شوية معاتيه [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​*
> *[FONT=&quot]أنصر أخاكَ ظالماً أو مظلوماً *​​ *[FONT=&quot](قالوا) : يارسول الله ننصُرهُ مَظلوُماً فكيف ظَالِماً ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot](قال) : تمنعهُ عن ظُلم الناس فقد نصرتهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حديث لذيذ ... صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا ...
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" كاميليا " و " وفاء " قصة تاهت فيها الحقائق ما بين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جماعة هابلة ... وجماعة أشد منها هبلاً  ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى بتوع الفوتوشوب لّبِّسوا أخوتشي "كاميليا" الحجاب إثباتاً لهبلهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجماعتين ضحايا مُعتقدات أعطتهم أفضلية على سائر البشر ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ورئاسة صفوف الدالفين الى الملكوت أو إلى جناتِ تجري من تحتها الأنهار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وذلك هو الفوز العظيم ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملخصه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نزاع ديني ... قائم على خانة الدين فى البطاقة الشخصية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ونتيجة لذلك ... جماعات المهابيل في الدول التى تتعاطى الدين أصبحوا فى قاع الأُمم ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجماعات فى الدول الأخرى حكمت العالم وهما مقلوبين على قفاهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من كتر الضحك ... على شوية معاتيه [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*ما هو عشان كدة (زمااااااان) كتبت فى المنتدى إن ياريت يلغوا خانة الديانة من الأوراق الرسمية 

شهادة الميلاد و البطاقة و غيرها 

قومت إنت وقتها طلعت د...ن أهلى 

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2017)

*الموضوع أستمر ل 6 صفحات وبمعدل 60 مشاركة

وما هي النتيجة ؟؟؟!!!

وبعد هذا الشرح المفصل -

 ما هي الخطوات التي ستتخذونها على ارض الواقع ؟؟؟!!!

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو عشان كدة (زمااااااان) كتبت فى المنتدى إن ياريت يلغوا خانة الديانة من الأوراق الرسمية
> 
> شهادة الميلاد و البطاقة و غيرها
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يطلع دين أهلك .. دة فرض عين على كل عضو هنا 
*​

*:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خانة البطاقة مهمة طبعاً علشان الزواج والميراث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش علشان نصنف الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى أصلاً أصلاً داقة صليب على رسغك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مش مستنية الحكومة تحط لك خانة الدين [FONT=&quot]في [/FONT]البطاقة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الموضوع أستمر ل 6 صفحات وبمعدل 60 مشاركة
> 
> وما هي النتيجة ؟؟؟!!!
> 
> ...



*ح نعمل إيه يعنى ؟

ما انت شايف أهو 

بنطلع دين أهل بعض 

:new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يطلع دين أهلك .. دة فرض عين على كل عضو هنا
> *​
> 
> *:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*أنا فعلا دقة صليب 

بس دا إيه علاقته بالبطاقة ؟

ما هم المسيحيين الل داقين صليب و الل بيهاجروا من مصر لأى بلد لا دينية 

برضوا بطاقتهم هناك من غير دين 

شكلك ناوى تطلع .........أهلى النهاردة 

:new6:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا فعلا دقة صليب
> 
> بس دا إيه علاقته بالبطاقة ؟
> 
> ...


خدى بالك لإن الدكتوراة بتعمل زٓناخة فى المُخ...:new6:
خانة البطاقة فى البلاد التى تعتمد الأديان كشرائع
تحتاج الى خانة الدين
أنتي اية وجه إعتراضك أصلاً ؟!!
رافضة التصنيف ؟!!!!!
بترفضيه لية إذا كنتى أصلاً اللي بدأتيه بتعليم إيدك
أحسن تتوهي ...:new6:
مش باتكلم عليكي بصفة شخصية
باتكلم بوجه عام..


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا فعلا دقة صليب
> 
> بس دا إيه علاقته بالبطاقة ؟
> 
> ...




*في العراق ومنذ العهد العثماني وحتى بعد قيام الدولة العراقية الحديثة - اي بعد ثورة العشرين 1920 

البطاقة الشخصية لكل العراقيين فيها خانة الدين وكذلك خانة القومية

انا في بطاقتي مكتوب :
الديانة : مسيحي
القومية : كلداني

لا يوجد اي ضرر في ذلك - بل بالعكس هذا الشئ مهم جدا لقوانين الاحوال الشخصية والجنسية وشهادة الجنسية
بالاضافة الى الزواج والميراث ونقل الملكية والاحصاء السكاني وغيرها من الحقوق

كنا نعيش بسلام رغم كل شئ فلم يكن موجود لا تنظيم القاعدة ولا تنظيم داعش الارهابيين

فهل تعتقدين لو حذفوا هذه من البطاقة سينتهي الارهاب ؟

انا اقول كلا والف كلا
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> خدى بالك لإن الدكتوراة بتعمل زٓناخة فى المُخ...:new6:
> خانة البطاقة فى البلاد التى تعتمد الأديان كشرائع
> تحتاج الى خانة الدين
> أنتي اية وجه إعتراضك أصلاً ؟!!
> ...



*فاهماك صدقنى 

لسة ما زنختش 

وجه إعتراضى مش عل التصنيف 

وجه إعتراضى على إن بلدنا تعتمد الأديان كشريعة :cry2:

بس كدة _ لأن هى ديه مشكلة المشاكل

أدق بأة صليب و لا حتى نجمة فى بلد مالهاش دعوة بالأديان : ما حدش له دعوة :smil12:

بس أنا فاهمة إن إحنا ولاد لذينة (ما عدا أنا طبعا)  : عايزينها دينية إن كان مسيحى و لا مسلم 

صح ؟ olling:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *في العراق ومنذ العهد العثماني وحتى بعد قيام الدولة العراقية الحديثة - اي بعد ثورة العشرين 1920
> 
> البطاقة الشخصية لكل العراقيين فيها خانة الدين وكذلك خانة القومية
> 
> ...



*لا مش ح ينتهى 

دا فكر 

بس مشكلة زى الل عبد يسوع بيتكلم عليها : مش ح تبقى موجودة من الأساس ​*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ح نعمل إيه يعنى ؟
> 
> ما انت شايف أهو
> 
> ...




*الموضوع يا باشمهندسة مش كدة خالص

نحن كنا زيكم بالزبط كدة ولكننا تغيرنا كتييييييييييييير اوي خصوصا بعد 2014

لا بد لكم ان تدافعوا عن انفسكم 

ولا تتصوري بأن الدولة كانت معنا في البداية - ولكن عندما رأتنا مصرّين ومصممين على الدفاع عن انفسنا ومقاتلة كل من يقاتلنا ويهجم علينا
حست الدولة وانتبهت على نفسها وبدأت تصدّر قرارات مهمة بخصوص المسيحيين وكذلك بدأت تحتوي المقاتلين المسيحيين
حتى لا يصيروا قوة قتالية منفلتة
على الاقل يكونوا تحت امرة وقيادة الجيش والشرطة

بالنسبة لكم

انا اعتقد بأن الدولة المصرية متراخية جدا بخصوص المسيحيين عندكم لانكم اصلا لا تفعلوا اي شئ
حتى عندما تذهبون الى الكنيسة تاركين كل شئ بدون حماية 
طيب على الاقل بعض الشباب المسيحي يتطوع لتفتيش الغرباء لو دخلوا الى الكنيسة مش احسن من التفجير والقتل وانتم مش عاملين ايها حاجة !!!

احكيلك حكاية -

قبل شهر تقريبا زارني احد الاقرباء وهو مهاجر الى امريكا ( تصري ان امريكا وهي التاي تقود العالم ) فيها بعض المناطق يتم صبغها باللون الاحنر كدليل على انها منطقة لا تخلو من خطورة 
شاهدت لاقربائي بعض الصور وهو يتدرب على السلاح الشخصي له ( مسدس ) وعندما سألته قال لي بأن الدورة تكلف 300 دولار وتحت اشراف الشرطة الامريكية نفسها لكي يدلفع عن نفسه وعائلته وقت الضرورة القصوى

طيب - هذه في امريكا فكيف الحال في بلدان مثل العراق ومصر ولبنان وغيرها ؟؟؟!!!

تفضلي ارقى حل

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgqlFOcMMwU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgqlFOcMMwU
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *معلشي سامحيني باحب اعيش في الوهم واعيش الناس معايا
> مجنون وعايش في الخيال تقولي ايه بقى في الناس اللي زيي
> صليلي ربنا يهديني
> *​



انتا فسرت مشكلة البنت المسيحية اللي الواد المسلم عايز ياخدها بالعافية .. انهم مراهقين 
وقولت  مفيش ولد بياخد بنت غصب عنها 
مستبعد ان يكون الولد ( بيتبلي عليها ) 



لو كلامك مظبوط 

كنا شوفنا ثنائي آخر من المراهقين .. يكون فيه

 الولد مسيحي والبنت مسلمة !!!!!!؟؟


ربنا يهدي


----------



## aymonded (2 أبريل 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انتا فسرت مشكلة البنت المسيحية اللي الواد المسلم عايز ياخدها بالعافية .. انهم مراهقين
> وقولت  مفيش ولد بياخد بنت غصب عنها
> مستبعد ان يكون الولد ( بيتبلي عليها )
> 
> ...



*عيبك  الدائم الوحيد عدم فهم الكلام في إطاره الصحيح، أنا هنا مش باتكلم عن  المشكلة الأخيرة اللي حصلت لأني مش عارف ملابساتها ولا حتى فسرت الحادث  اللي انا ماعروفش - غير من الإعلام اللي عادةً بيكذب وكل طرف بيجذب القضية  نحوه وماحدش عارف الحقيقة فين - انا كنت باعلق على كلام عبد يسوع وأساس  الموضوع وده كان بعيد تماماً عن الحادث الأخير اللي هو برضو مش كان يقصده في تفاصيله، ورديت  تاني على تعليق ببين فيه العادة اللي بتحصل ومش كان شرح ولا تفسير الحادث  الأخير، باتكلم فقط عن العادة اللي بتحصل عموماً في سن المراهقة والمشكلة  الناتجة عن هذه التصرفات (سواء ولد والا بنت) ومش باتكلم كلام من خيالي بل من واقع عشت وتعايشت فيه، لكن  للأسف دائماً ابداً تاخدي الأمور في اتجاه بعيد تماماً عن المعنى اللي  باكتبه وتحطي وتفرضي شيء مش موجود أساساً في الكلام، وده مش هنا بس ده في  كل موضوع من زماان باكتبه على كده، علشان كده قلت لك قبل كده بلاش تكتبي أي تعليق على كلامي خالص ولا على موضوعاتي ولا تعليقاتي إلا لو شوفتيني علقت عليكي في  حاجة أو وضعت اسمك في الكلام أو باكتب في موضوعك (وده مش حصل ولا هايحصل نهائياً)، علشان بس ترتاحي وارتاح  معاكي، فبلاش جدل ودخول في اتجاهات غير سليمة مع وضع اتهامات ضمنية عيب  انها تتقال احنا مش عيال صغيرة نقعد نكذب في بعض وناكف في بعض وندخل في  أحاديث جانبية بلا معنى، فرجاء بلاش تعلقي على كلامي خالص في أي موضوع على  وجه الإطلاق لا من قريب ولا حتى من بعيد ولا حتى بالتلميح.. ده هايرحنا  احنا الاتنين.. *

* لأن طالما هاندخل في جدل عقيم بلا معنى يبقى الأفضل اننا نسكت وبلاش ندخل  في هذا الجدل بلا طائل، رديت عليكي هنا كده علشان يبقى الكلام واضح، لأنك  غالباً مش كنتي واعية بتقولي إيه لأن دايماً من عاداتك تتهمي اللي قدامك  اتهامات مقصودة بشكل ضمني في الكلام وده مش يصح نهائياً وفي النهاية تقولي  هو انا قلت ايه غلط ونبدأ في جدل عقيم ليس له اي معنى على وجه الإطلاق،  فبلاش ندخل في السكة دية خالص، رجاء نحترم بعض - وانا عمري ما اتهتمك ولا رديت عليكي ولا على حد رد مستفز بل باحترم الكل بلا تمييز - وبلاش هذا الأسلوب والأفضل  نعمل نفسينا مش شايفين بعض في المنتدى نهائياً... وربنا يهدينا احنا  الاتنين*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بمناسبة الموضوع اللى حاصل دلوقتى فى الاقصر واللى بيحصل كل فترة والتانية
> 
> واللى بينتج عنه حرق بيوت وتهجير وقتل ناس أبرياء وتعرية نساء مسنات ( المسمى بالفتنة الطائفية ) ..
> حابب اتناقش معاكم فى الموضوع من جهة اجتماعية ( مش عقيدية ولا روحية )
> ...




السبب .... 
في الاجابة علي السؤالين ؟

@ لماذا جميع حالات الاختفاء من البنات المسحيات فقط !!!!؟

واذا افترضنا وجود عاطفة 

@ لماذا نسمع عن الحب والعاطفة التي تنشأ بين ( بنت مسيحية وولد مسلم ) !!!؟ وليس العكس


الحل 
ربوا بناتكم يا مسيحيين  
لان المسلم  يحل له الزواج بالمسيحية 

http://www.nabulsi.com/blue/ar/art.php?art=10378&id=1249&sid=1251&ssid=1281&sssid=1285
وملكوش  تسألوا  في طريقة جذب الشاب المسلم  للبنت المسيحية  (( في عاطفة وحب وزواج ))هل هي طريقة شريفة ام غير شريفة !؟


واللي عنده معزه يربطها


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أبريل 2017)

حقك على انا يا أستاذ أيمن ..
وباعتذر لأى حد اتضايق من اى رد او اسلوب مش كويس فى الموضوع ..


----------

